# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  πωλείται ενισχυτής ήχου 5.1

## Panοs

Πωλειται ενισχυτης ηχου 5.1
4χ30 watt  rms(rear-front)
1x50 watt rms center
1x100 watt rms subwoofer
σε αριστη κατασταση..σχεδον αδουλευτος...
υποστηρίζει συνδεση με bluetooth..
εχει ραδιοφωνο fm.
υποστηρίζει usb και καρτα μνημης....
10 eq preset...
και 4 εισοδοι rca (aux-tv-cd-tuner) με ενδεικτικό led για κάθε επιλεγμένη εισοδο...
μαζι με τηλεκοντρόλ...
προστασιες βραχυκυκλωματος και υπερθερμανσης...
στέλνω παντού με αντικαταβολή...
120 ευρω...

----------

